# Pacquiao vs. Bradley (spoiler alert)



## punisher73 (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow, did anyone else watch that fight?




What a BAD decision!  The fix was in on that one for sure.  HBO's ringside judge had it 11 rounds to 1 one in favor of Pacquiao.  Pacquiao connected with almost 100 more punches than Bradley and was almost double the percentage of punches thrown/landed.  Pacquiao landed and threw more power punches than Bradley.  

Both ring announcers called it a bad decision.  


This is why boxing is losing fans over to MMA.  Fights like this that were very good, until the judges render a moronic decision.


----------



## blindsage (Jun 10, 2012)

It's not moronic for them when EVERYONE pays to watch the rematch.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 10, 2012)

As the MMA saying goes, you don't leave the decision to the judges because you might not like what you get, always finish the fight. In boxing terms that would be a KO.


----------



## Buka (Jun 10, 2012)

You have to cut boxing judge Duane Ford some slack. He's seventy three years old and his seeing eye dog can't see over the ring apron very well.


----------



## Cyriacus (Jun 10, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> As the MMA saying goes, you don't leave the decision to the judges because you might not like what you get, always finish the fight. In boxing terms that would be a KO.



And as I am often reminded, the Judges dont always see the same fight a spectator sees. And a spectator doesnt always see the same fight the fighter sees.


----------



## Carol (Jun 10, 2012)

punisher73 said:


> This is why boxing is losing fans over to MMA.  Fights like this that were very good, until the judges render a moronic decision.


 
That is exactly what turned me off of boxing.  My ex and I used to buy PPV fights regularly.  We stopped watching after too many horrible decisions. I like Manny but I have no interest in plunking down $50 or whatever it is for more of that crap.


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 10, 2012)

Cyriacus said:


> And as I am often reminded, the Judges dont always see the same fight a spectator sees. And a spectator doesnt always see the same fight the fighter sees.



True, but HBO's judge and the AP judge that they had at the contest both had it scored for Pacman. Also, how do you miss the fact that Pac landed almost 100 MORE punches than Bradley?  Even Bradley went back to his corner after the fight and made a comment about losing the fight (of course AFTER the decision, he says he knew he did it).


----------

